# Rennspiele mit MINI (Cooper s usw...)



## Hardcoreentertaiment (1. Oktober 2009)

kennt jemand ein solches rennspiel mit MINIs?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub bei collin Mc rae 2005 oder DTM2 oder 3 könnte das dabei sein - vlt. such mal nach fahrzeuglisten...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

In GT Legends startet man die Karriere mit dem Ur-Mini als Cooper.


----------



## STSLeon (2. Oktober 2009)

Forza 2 für die 360


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

yep.. GT Legends..  
gestern erst wieder installiert..


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (2. Oktober 2009)

gut wo gibts ne gecrackte version von gt legends?^^

ja gut - mal sehen - vll. kann ich ja auch sowas in irgendein spiel modden oder mir einfach kaufen - die spiele kosten ja auch nichtmehr die welt...


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

wer suchet, der findet.. 
gut, daß ich nie suchen brauche..


----------



## midnight (2. Oktober 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> gut wo gibts ne gecrackte version von gt legends?^^



Hu, gefährliches Pflaster! Kaufs doch einfach, das kann doch nicht mehr die Welt kosten (=

so far


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

arm dran, wenn einer schon so eine frage stellen muss..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2009)

moin,
 gtr evolution, ein addon zu race07, hat auch nen schönen mini cooper cup drinne, also mit den modernen minis.
das spiel kostet aber geld und multiplayer gibts nur über steam.

mfg


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

und noch eines:
*Austin Cooper S Racing*

funny: hätte laut IGN dezember 08 erscheinen sollen
ist es aber offensichtlich nicht, sondern:
streetdate war 2. Juli 2006, getagged aber am..
7. Februar 2007 um exakt 22:48:59


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (2. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> arm dran, wenn einer schon so eine frage stellen muss..



heyy - das war nur spass - und wenn dann weis ich auch woher man sowas bekommt!


----------

